
Go In Action - sergiotapia
http://www.goinactionbook.com/
======
anonymoushn
"What if we made a web page which appears to have large sections with no
content, but then when the user scrolls down so that the entire screen is
empty, we fill the screen with content, some of which is already above the top
of the screen? That would be great."

~~~
jmnicolas
I'm going to be blunter than you : what a shitty user experience !

But being interested by this book I'm still going to bear with this bad UX ...

Maybe it shows that all these talks about UX are a bit overrated ...

~~~
e12e
For me that wasn't even the worst part. What is the contrast ratio here? Looks
light light-grey on off-white or something. I mean, ok, "they" say: 'Don't use
_black_ text on _white_ background'. But "they" also say: 'Being able to
actually _see_ the text helps readability'.

And are those chapters available as single-page links -- or just in that
cramped div/iframe with scrollbars?

I know this is harsh, but after seeing quite a few designs on the front page
of hn, this has the prize for detracting from the user experience.

~~~
wsc981
Trying to scroll through the sample chapters is almost impossible on my iPad.
Clearly the site has not been optimized for mobile devices.

~~~
kyrra
Scrolling the samples on my desktop is painfully slow as well (at least with
Chrome and Safari). With Firefox it has proper scroll behavior.

------
programminggeek
Whenever I see a "In Action" title, I read it "Inaction" and feel like it's a
title that much closer reflects the realty of programming on a daily basis.
:-)

------
psycr
Could someone speak to the various credentials of the authors here?

I think this landing page would be substantially improved if there was further
detail about the professional history of each of the authors. Perhaps a few
words about any notable Go related projects that they've been a part of.

~~~
a_bonobo
They're all cofounders/involved in Gophercon, here are linkedin profiles:

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brianketelsen](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brianketelsen)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/erikstmartin](http://www.linkedin.com/in/erikstmartin)

Can't find for William Kennedy, so here's his blog:
[http://www.goinggo.net/](http://www.goinggo.net/)

~~~
bketelsen
nice detective work. LinkedIn probably covers most of what you need to know.
We're also behind projects like Skynet and SkyDNS. I've been using Go in high
volume production applications since 2010.

~~~
bketelsen
Some of our other work:
[http://www.gopheracademy.com](http://www.gopheracademy.com)
[http://blog.gopheracademy.com](http://blog.gopheracademy.com)
[http://www.gophercon.com](http://www.gophercon.com)

------
Jake232
First ever physical copy of a programming book I've bought, lets's hope it's
worthwhile.

~~~
mahmud
I wouldn't admit to that publicly, if I was you.

~~~
enneff
Why? There are so many great resources online these days, it wouldn't surprise
that many programmers have never bought a programming book.

Also, libraries. I read a lot of technical books when I was a kid, but I
certainly couldn't have afforded to shell out the $80-100 for each of them.

------
sergiotapia
50% discount code: mlketelsen

~~~
voltagex_
Any idea who pays (or loses) that 50%?

~~~
tyleregeto
That's a great point. I'd happily pay full price for a technical book if it
meant the authors received more. Technical authors hardly receive fair
compensation for the hours they put in already.

~~~
erikstmartin
That's correct. Technical authors definitely don't do it for any financial
gain.

------
jonalmeida
I know this might seem like a stupid question, but how does he keep count of
his Redbull consumption? Just good 'ol fashioned counting?

Shopify have a beer tap which I'm guessing they use to update their 'Pints of
beers consumed' counter and a sensor on their pinball machine which they
update on their website [1].

[1]: [http://www.shopify.com/careers](http://www.shopify.com/careers)

~~~
erikstmartin
It's a rough estimation based on the average number of Red Bulls we consume
per day :)

~~~
FLUX-YOU
Try these. Multiple flavors too. They're surely near the Redbulls:
[http://www.starbucks.com/menu/drinks/bottled-drinks/mocha-
do...](http://www.starbucks.com/menu/drinks/bottled-drinks/mocha-doubleshot-
with-energy)

They taste so much better and have a nice kick.

~~~
erikstmartin
I'm also a big fan of Xtreme Shock. Tons of great flavors and have a huge
kick.

------
rubiquity
Glad to see this book is being brought back to life. It was originally
supposed to be written by Evan Shaw, who I believe work(ed/s) for Iron.io, but
it became abandonware. Demand for the book was quite high so I'm glad Manning
has found authors that want to actually finish it.

~~~
kyrra
The last comment from Evan[0] on this topic is a little unclear what the cause
of the cancelation was. He also never posted the retrospective he said he
would.

[0] [https://groups.google.com/d/msg/golang-
nuts/7R4lN2P2EY4/2oS8...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/golang-
nuts/7R4lN2P2EY4/2oS8WBP2bigJ)

------
melling
No table of contents? Anything meaty in the book? I've got some web scraping
that I need to do this week, for example. Was going to use Python and
BeautifulSoup but since it's throw away code, I could possibly use Go. I don't
want to reinvent the wheel though.

~~~
iends
TOC is here (you must click a link on the submitted link to see it):
[http://www.manning.com/ketelsen/](http://www.manning.com/ketelsen/)

I don't think you'd be doing yourself any favors using go for a throwaway
scraper.

------
DonGateley
While I have been impressed by several of the books from this outfit there
certainly is nothing at that web page that would interest me in buying the
book. They should take it down until it actually provides some information. It
might be great, but who knows.

------
TheCoelacanth
The two sample pages are essentially useless. For a technical book, I'm not
interested in seeing how well the author writes chapter intros. I want to see
some actual technical content.

------
jmnicolas
489 Redbulls consumed ?! Let's hope they manage to finish the book before
collapsing from a heart attack ...

------
twic
> Learn Go from seasoned Go developers

It was invented in 2007! There aren't any seasoned developers yet!

~~~
vanderZwan
If they already were seasoned developers in _other_ languages who made the
jump to Go early on, they can arguably become experts in such a short time-
span.

------
vkat
Read the first chapter and bought the eBook.

------
ryannevius
Am I the only person who initially left the site when I saw the mobile-esque
navigation bar? Why make me go through another step, just to see the menu?

------
romanovcode
Website is horrible.

~~~
homlean
+1 for the preview.

------
teemo_cute
All I can say is that the cover looks fabulous.

------
laureny
$30 for an e-book? Seriously?

~~~
ryannevius
Try writing a book sometime. You'll quickly learn that $30 is a bargain.

